# Tiger is a Champion!!!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Tiger finished his championship about a month ago! I just got his win photos today. He finished just one week past his first birthday, so he was cut into an adult pattern. You have two choices of clips for adults: the continental or the english saddle trim. Tiger is in the english saddle trim. 

He has settled into living at home well and is a very happy boy! I am taking care of his coat still and continuing to grow it because I'd like to show him myself a little.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Congrats, he's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

This makes him yours now, right? He had to be finished first?

Congratulations! You should totally show him a bit yourself


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> This makes him yours now, right? He had to be finished first?
> 
> Congratulations! You should totally show him a bit yourself


Yes, he's all mine now! I am going to try and get his grand championship, over time, showing him myself!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

very regal and congratulations


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

congratulations! he is beautiful, i have never seen such a dazzling white coat.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Fun times


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

He really is stunning-- well done! Beautiful photos as well.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats to Tiger! When do you think you'll start showing him yourself? Does this mean he starts health testing now so he can potentially be bred?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Congrats! In all the dog shows I've been to, I don't think I've ever seen a Standard poodle get points or anything in the English Saddle Clip...heck I don't recall seeing any in that clip so KUDOS to Tiger! That's amazing!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I definitely prefer the English saddle cut, it looks much better!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Congrats to Tiger! When do you think you'll start showing him yourself? Does this mean he starts health testing now so he can potentially be bred?


There is a show very close to where I live in January. I'd like to enter him, but I honestly have no idea how to spray him up. I might just enter and hope that I can learn in the meantime or find someone to help me! What's there to lose? 

Yes, I have already done the cheek swabbing for genetic tests - those can be done at any age. I just sent those 3 tests in today (VWD, NE and DM). Other than genetic tests, I have to wait until he is two to certify his hips, to do an SA skin punch and to re-CERF his eyes. I'd like to do a cardiac auscultation as soon as there is a health clinic with a cardiologist near me. Lots to do!

Oh, and there is a new test for JRD I was thinking of doing. It would help them create their database more than it would help me.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You must be so proud!
Congratulations to you and Tiger!
And belated First Birthday wishes to Tiger!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Yes, he's all mine now! I am going to try and get his grand championship, over time, showing him myself!


Woohoo! Hahaha. I bet it was a relief. Perfect motivation to get his title though! Hahaha. Well, I am VERY happy for you. And for Tiger


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's so neat looking! Love his gorgeous coat and congrats!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Woot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on getting him finished, he's just gorgeous. I like the English as well. Man that hair is allot of work. Good luck to you and have a good time showing him.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Congrats CONGRATS!!!:biggrin:

As always, he looks like a Prince!!!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Excellent job. I know you are very proud


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats! He is such a handsome man too.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations to you both!! All of your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulationss!


----------

